# rotary help



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey there. I was just wondering if there were any rotary experts over here that would be interested in showing me a few pointer. I have used a rotary before but am so use to a DA now I would just like a bit of a refresh with someone who knows what they are doing watching... any help would be greatly appreciated

cheers
ronnie


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not close to you... but why don't you start with soft pads and light polishes to get the feel of the rotary again. The trick is to keep the RPM slow and never try to rush the paint correction....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

true I have been doing that but its nice to have someone shouting when u are about to make a mistake. I have a few practice pannels so I am giving them a good hammering.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

ronnie,

i would be willing to show you anytime.
just call up

ryan


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought Ronnie was offering Detailing Leasons on RMS....??

Now I'm a bit lost.........!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I haven't picked a rotary up in over a year just wanted a quick refresher but now I got 3 cars under my belt again I am sorted thanks. Not the sort of thing u just pick up ad go for broke with. I only offer beginner detailing as I have so many people asking questions I thought I might help out with DA use washing techniques etc. I dont do much with the rotary personally as I rarely have to use it. Its like most things I am self taught and I get not bad results but if I can learn something that upps my game then I am all on for asking for help or pointers. 
Cheers Ryan would love to take a run up some day m8!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ronnie, never mind Amos there - he's been suffering really badly with his PWT - pre-wedding tension.
As a result, he's been having a b1tch at anyone that takes his fancy, but he's a harmless auld critter at the end of the day.
He'll be more pleasant and nicer when he's hitched and got his new car to pose in.


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

PJS said:


> Ronnie, never mind Amos there - he's been suffering really badly with his PWT - pre-wedding tension.
> As a result, he's been having a b1tch at anyone that takes his fancy, but he's a harmless auld critter at the end of the day.
> He'll be more pleasant and nicer when he's hitched and got his new car to pose in.


You didn't look that answer up on Google!

Easy BIG lad....!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, you're talking to me now are you?
Thought you'd fallen out with me, since you never said a word when I popped round to Ryan's this afternoon.
Still haven't received my invite for the evening do, in the post I presume?

Regarding Google Answers - never used it, any good?


----------

